# Need pictures of babies



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

I would like to know if there are any threads here where pictures of growing up babies can be seen. Especially rom birth until three weeks.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Found them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

begoodtoanimals said:


> Found them!


link the thread here so if someone searches for this topic and end up at your thread, they can learn too


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Here it is.

http://ratgrowth.homestead.com/week1.html


----------

